# زيت الحشيش الاصلي وصل يابنات



## e3lania (26 يناير 2013)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
زيت الحشيش الاصلي الخاااام نتائج تظهر من اول اسبوع بأمر الله تعالى 
علاج الصلع الأكثر فاعليه ..

نتائجه مضمونه 100% بإذن الله تعالى


> نحن الوحيدين بفضل الله ومنته
> المحضر في أفغانستان بلد المنشأ
> في إنتاجنا لزيت الحشيش الأفغاني الأصلي



زيت الحشيش ((الافغاني الأصلي الأسود الخام ))

تظهر نتائجة خلال 7 أيام

نتائجه مضمونه 100% مجرب
(( حاز على ارضاء الجميع ))






> ورجاء يابنات لاتبخسوا الناس اشياءهم
> لأنه يستاهل القيمه هذه
> ((نصف كيلو))







> يكفى للااستخدام من 3 الى 4 اشهر
> 
> يقف التساقط من اول 3 ايام
> 
> ...



زيت الحشيش عصرة اولى من بلدة

وهو مفيد في جميع حالات الصلع والفراغات 
زيت الحشيش صافي الاصلي






*

((اللهــــــــــــــــــم "))
إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله..وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فاقربه..وإن كان عسيرا فايسره
وإن كان قليلا فبارك لي فيه*



> ويشهد الله على
> كل حرف أكتبه ..
> وكل كلمة تخرج من لساني..
> وعلى صدقي في قولي ..ونزاهتي في تجارتي..



للطلب وللجادين فقط على الجوال او الواتس اب 
للإستفسار أو الحجز الإتصال على : 0530676964



,الأفغاني,فائدة,فوائده,استخدام,الباكستاني,صور,اضرار,الاماراتي,حكم,طريقه استخدام,فوائد,سعر,الاصلي بالصور, بذره , بذور ,الهندي,لتطويل ,الاسود,لتطويل ,تجارب,حكم استخدام,الباكستاني الاصلي,الاخضر الاصلي,الهندي الاصلي
​


----------



## e3lania (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: زيت الحشيش الاصلي وصل يابنات*

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فرصة نشر الكتروني لاعلانك في المنتديات 
*
احدث العروض 
نشر اعلانك في 40 منتدى اعلاني 
بـ 500 ريال فقط
النشر خلال 3 ساعات *

عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
http://www.youtube.com/user/trafficupchannel?feature=watch
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## e3lania (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: زيت الحشيش الاصلي وصل يابنات*

لطلب زيت الحشيش
*وللجادين فقط على الجوال او الواتس اب 
للإستفسار أو الحجز الإتصال على : 0530676964
واتس اب فقط للنساء رجاء الرجال مايتصلون ولا احلل اي مزعج
ارجو عذري من الرد في الموقع لا اتواجد في المنتديات 

*


----------

